# Solved: mirror image of pdf



## asdfght5 (Jan 17, 2004)

Is there a way to make a mirror image of a pdf? I've also seen it called "flipping."

I looked around in Adobe Reader and Foxit but didn't see a "mirror" option.

I have an HP CP1518 printer, which I think is PCL, not Post Script.

Thanks.

Steve


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

I believe you can only do this in the full version of Adobe Acrobat instead of just the reader. You would essentially need to print each page separate using the PDF printer after changing the print property to "mirror"

If this is a one-time thing I'd be happy to convert the file for you. Just send me a private message and I can send you my email address.

You might also be able to accomplish this in Photoshop if you have it installed.

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## asdfght5 (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks Rollin. I have learned from another source that Acrobat can meet my need.

Appreciate the offer to convert, but this is a task I will need to do from time to time. I should probably push on and find a solution.

Steve


----------

